# General beekeeping > Native honeybees >  Native mated Queens

## Hoomin_erra

Hey All. I currently have my bees near Elgin, but am looking to split and bring 2 nucs home to the Cabrach, and would like to use mated native queens to build with. 

Can people suggest who is out there that i can purchase 2 mated native queens from? Have found loads of people in ireland and on the net, but as usual, am slightly dubious about buying from people i don't know, or are not recommended.

There is another keeper who has hives on a farm a few miles from where i live, but don't know what they are as i cannot contact him.. Would this defeat the purpose of trying to native bee?
thanks in advance.

----------


## Adam

For N Ireland, I guess that you've seen Jon Getty's website - who used to be on this forum a lot a few years back?

----------

